# 17 cummins question and build



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

Well I have been away from dodge for a few years. Picked up my new truck tonight and got me a loaded out 17 cummins that's I've been waiting for. Speced out just Right.

First on the list is to level it. What has everyone used for good leveling kits on their 4th gens? I'd like to go with a good solid spring and add bags to the middle for winter to not kill the spring tension. 

Any pics of a boss mount installed on these trucks? I hear you have to notch the lower bumper plastic which I don't care to do. 

Who has actually wired their aux lights into their factory dodge switchs? I set this truck up to have every option I wanted and making it clean was one of the options I must have. No wires hanging. No plastic cut. No usable after market switchs.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Don't think you will find any plow that will not require cutting or removal of air dam.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Look here too

http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/forums/4th-generation-ram-2010-up-165/


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Yep your gonna have to notch the air dam.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Just check out the Ram bodybuilders guide published by Ram. It gives all the instructions and pin out for the upfitter plug under the hood.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh and I used the tough truck springs on my 2014 6.7. I really don't think you have to worry about the spring tension on the coil springs but if ya wanna throw money at it go ahead.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Lol, sounds like you wanted a rig for going to the mall not to work. Ha couldn't resist.


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

Negative on the mall comment. This truck will work. I don't have a 70k truck all cut up and looking like ****. I have found the factory spring have sagged pretty good on my past cummins so that is why I asked. 


If I go with lift spring to level it do the air do they make air bags to for the extra length springs?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

09dieselguy said:


> Negative on the mall comment. This truck will work. I don't have a 70k truck all cut up and looking like ****. I have found the factory spring have sagged pretty good on my past cummins so that is why I asked.
> 
> If I go with lift spring to level it do the air do they make air bags to for the extra length springs?


No idea on that. Yes the stock front springs sag with a plow mounted especially with the added weight of the Cummins. I upgraded to a heavier and longer spring for the lift. But with the heavier coil springs you aren't going to loose the tension and have sag over the long run like with leaf springs. As for the front air dam there just isn't a way to get around notching it that I know of. In the end it's still a plow truck even if it did cost 70k there are some things that can't be avoided.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

But as long as you ordered the upfitter package/PTO package you will be able to wire it nice and clean using the upfitter firewall pass through pins. It even has its own separate power distribution module right next to the connectors. I really wish I had this option on mine but it's still wired clean even without it.


----------



## Andy1981 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm running a 9'6" ss mvp3 with a 3" pure performance lift the installer removed the air dam and it looks better than cutting it. The truck is a 2014 3500 cummins


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

Well looks like I'll be removing the air damn. Not gonna but cutting it. Thanks for the heads up on the springs. I've plowed with numerous cummins. One thing I will be doing on this one is installing air bags to keep it little more level. Do the factory heigh bags work in the extended longer springs?


Ya I have the aux switchs.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

That's gonna make wiring it so much easier. I'm currently fixing my plow dealer install and tapping the switched power the correct way. I'm putting together a tutorial to post on here for other guys to use. It's a pain as you have to pull all the trim from the center console to due it. Your gonna love the upfitter wiring set up. I was just looking at the bodybuilder guide and they don't have the 2017 on there yet but looking at 2014-2016 everything is exactly the same so I would guess going off the 2016 guide will work.


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

ktfbgb said:


> That's gonna make wiring it so much easier. I'm currently fixing my plow dealer install and tapping the switched power the correct way. I'm putting together a tutorial to post on here for other guys to use. It's a pain as you have to pull all the trim from the center console to due it. Your gonna love the upfitter wiring set up. I was just looking at the bodybuilder guide and they don't have the 2017 on there yet but looking at 2014-2016 everything is exactly the same so I would guess going off the 2016 guide will work.


No one has anything for the 17s yet. Nothing out for parts as far as aftermarket.

What do people use for front air bags for their plows? I have a buddy with firestones in his and I can't even seem to find those anymore. They are the red rubber bags that go inside the springs.

Any ideas


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't know anyone who uses them. Can't really figure out what advantage it would provide, especially since you said you're doing theI'm guessing there are some who use them? Might want to ask in a different area to get more responses.


----------



## awhip (Feb 6, 2015)

Have to cut it if you have the ram air, unless you want to expose your trans cooler. i removed it on my 14, but had to cut for 16. wish i had got the aux switches, didn't know they had firewall pass through connections.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

Here are the bags that should work, I got them for my 2015 and they should fit the 2017.
http://www.autoanything.com/suspension-systems/75A4899A0A0.aspx
Firestone Ride-Rite 4193
Ignore the 1st picture, it's incorrect.


----------

